# איך לתת טיפות אופטלגין לכלב?



## Israeli Hero (2/7/12)

איך לתת טיפות אופטלגין לכלב? 
היי
אני צריך לתת שלי 3 פעמים ביום 10 טיפות אופטלגין.
איך מומלץ לתת לו את זה? לערבב בנוזלים או באוכל מוצק?


----------



## efratos25 (2/7/12)

לא יודעת 
אם אי פעם טעמת טיפות אופטלגין, אבל זה דיי מגעיל...
אני הייתי מנסה לקחת חופן קטן של אוכל רטוב (שימורים) ממש טעים-שתהיה קונטרה טובה, שמה את הטיפות בפנים וקוראת לכלב לאכול לי מהיד. (או מהצלחת אם הוא לא בררן באוכל ולא חשדן)
כדאי לשאול את הוטרינר אם אפשר לערבב עם דברים אחרים/ איך יודעים אם הוא בלע הכל וכד'... מניחה שהמרשם הוא בהמלצת וטרינר?

בהצלחה ורק בריאות...


----------



## Lורליי (2/7/12)

כדאי גם לבדוק עם הויטרנר 
אם ניתן לתת בכדור במקום הטיפות.
עוד רעיון שעלה לי, שווה לבדוק גם אותו, אולי ניתן להשיג קפסולות ריקות ולשים בהן את הטיפות. (אני לא יודעת מה הנפח של הכמות הזו) ואת הקפסולה להחביא בחטיף.
רק בריאות


----------



## Lורליי (2/7/12)

סליחה על השרשור השגוי


----------



## Israeli Hero (2/7/12)

זה בסדר, הבנתי שכיוונת את התשובה אלי 
תודה על הרעיונות


----------



## מאליו יובן (2/7/12)

כמה רעיונות 
- לטפטף לכלב עמוק בתוך הפה, השתמשנו במזרק קטן ומיד אחרי התרופה חטיף שוה במיוחד.
- לערבב במשהו טעים, למשל להספיג בפירורי לחם עם אוכל לכלבים בטעם כבד.

בתרופה מסויימת (משכך כאבים) הטעם היה נורא כל כך עד שחזרנו לוטרינר לבקש כדורים.
קימי היתה מוכנה לשתות את התרופה אבל הסבל שלה היה נורא.  (הפה התמלא קצף וראינו שהיא סובלת)

עם כדורים הסיפור קל הרבה יותר, היינו עוטפים את הכדור בחתיכת נקניק או גבינה צהובה (ועד שהיא למדה לירוק את הכדור ולאכול את החטיף) זה היה קל.


----------

